# Fox Glove, your friendly neighborhood nonsensical hybrid!



## Fox Glove (Oct 25, 2009)

Name: Fox Glove
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Species: Hybrid Fox/Cat/Bat
Height: 5'0"
Weight: 200 lbs (fat, like my IRL self)
Significant other: Brandon, he's a wolf dog. :>
Orientation: Bisexual, doesn't really like dating wimminz. (Sorry ladies)

Appearance: Large Hips and Large bust, about a 36 or 38 E in bra size, so yes, hooge, boobs. bat like ears and fox/cat face, a little rounded off. Can be described as cute. A huge fluffy fox tail as well.
- Hair and fur: Hair is a light brunette, short, kinda wavy, can be straightened, fur is a light brown and her paw pads are a subtle orange
- Markings: There is a darker patch of fur on her right arm that kinda looks like africa for no real reason (this is an irl birthmark of mine.)
- Eye color: Golden
- Other features: Orange and Yellow striped tongue
Behavior and Personality: Very playful and cartoonish, perverted, hyper, but when she's sad she can get extremely emo and sometimes act somewhat martyrish, pretty insecure sometimes about her appearance, but she tries to not care what others think. Loves to make people laugh, but sometimes tries too hard. She also can be childish and likes to play kid-like games. Sometimes a little bit awkward when first meeting people or when in a crowd. She is also a major romantic and can be lovey dovey and cheesy.

Skills: She can play percussion a little bit, she likes to play TRASHCANS! Also she has echolocation due to her bat like ears, but it's not particularly strong and due to her hyper nature she doesn't really focus on it. Good with children. 
Weaknesses: Slow, fat, sometimes annoying, also when she's in a bitter mood she can really say things without meaning it. Also lazy sometimes.

Likes: Delicious Food, Cartoons, Percussion, Music, Good Books, Science Fiction, Fantasy, PUPPIES AND KITTENS, Sex, Of Montreal, Old school video games like NES stuff
Dislikes: Ignorant people, violent people, olives, eggplants, drugs, alcohol, pain, controlling and manipulative people

History: Fox Glove was the result of genetic breeding experiments and she was born to her mother and her father, but her mother hid the identity of her father from her, which results in a lot of family tension. Fox Glove was bullied as a child for being overweight and generally different, but she doesn't try to let such things get to her now. She was once a heavy drinker, and she had alcoholic tendencies, but she has been sober for a long while now and as a result she doesn't like alcohol. She was also once suicidal but one of her ex-mates saved her from herself and as a result she is much happier and well adjusted these days. 

Clothing/Personal Style: Fox Glove will like to wear feminine and masculine clothing, she does like suits but sometimes she will wear somewhat feminine things, especially if it's for her mate. She usually dresses normally though, jeans and a t-shirt. She loves wearing brown fingerless gloves and a pair of pilot goggles with a green tint to them on the occasion.

Picture:






Personal quote: "If you don't like it leave and find something you do!"
Theme song: The Party's Crashing Us Now - Of Montreal
Birthdate: 11/05/1991
Star sign: Scorpio

Favorite food: Mexican!
Favorite drink: Coffee and Tea
Favorite location: Outside where she can see beautiful scenery
Favorite weather: Sunny and just a little warm, probably with a nice breeze.
Favorite color: Orange

Least liked food: Vegetarian Pizza that her mom makes
Least liked drink: mountain dew
Least liked location: Somewhere barren, she particularly doesn't like Texas or Oklahoma.
Least liked weather: Too hot!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 26, 2009)

Plenty of normality and neturality in terms of furries, but my missing brain doesn't seem to detect anything wrong..LOL.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2009)

Of Montreal, Good band.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 27, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Plenty of normality and neturality in terms of furries, but my missing brain doesn't seem to detect anything wrong..LOL.


wait. What.

If you're talking about what flaws I have...I would be more than happy to elaborate more?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 28, 2009)

There's something :3 about this, dunno what.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Of Montreal, Good band.


 And yeah


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Needs more pics!


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 28, 2009)

Shadowwolf said:


> Needs more pics!


Well, who wants to draw me? :3


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the striped tongue. No homo.















*Winkwink*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 29, 2009)

Indeed we need more elaboratorz.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 29, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Indeed we need more elaboratorz.


Can be annoying because she likes to poke and will sometimes be obnoxious and act like a little kid, is fat, is slow physically (except for in one thing, bahahaha), and when emo she'll go completely martyr and refuse to listen to common sense (think pity party). As far as her anger problems go she did use to have temper tantrums, and although it's not as bad anymore you can still tell when she's really pissed and has lost her patience. 

Plus, insecurity, lack of confidence, and a lack of trust in friends sometimes which is another annoying tendency that will sometimes piss people off.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 15, 2009)

Having a pretty big debate with myself here. I'm thinking I'll rid myself of the membrane between my arm and sides, because it's really difficult to draw and it does actually get in the way of clothes and stuff. 

I could have lil' wings but that would be annoying also. There's another approach of drawing wing/hand gigantic hands and I like that style but it's also difficult to draw + I have tiny hands.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I eat her now? and what's a fox bat cat hybrid, a fabacat?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice, Im tempted to try and draw her :3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 15, 2009)

A nice bio. Tis good to get to know a well-done hybrid.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Very nice, Im tempted to try and draw her :3


I'll give you a free OC sketch if you want to trade with me Shenz.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

wait weren't you at AC and the one that did the dance with the glowsticks?


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 15, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> wait weren't you at AC and the one that did the dance with the glowsticks?


I've never been to a furry convention ever.


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Of Montreal, Good band.



Im from Montreal.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 15, 2009)

Fox Glove said:


> I'll give you a free OC sketch if you want to trade with me Shenz.


Sure, but let me do your part first since I'm terribly flaky.


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 17, 2009)

I figured the only picture of my fursona I have isn't in color and doesn't give a good enough picture so I experimented with watercolors again today to make this:





P.S. There was no adult pictures of me until now.
http://d.furaffinity.net/art/-julian-/1258436948.-julian-_pornysketch.png (NSFW!!!)
There's my mate and I hehehe.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 17, 2009)

Geek said:


> Im from Montreal.


Hi.
Let's have sex.



Fox Glove said:


> P.S. There was no adult pictures of me until now.
> http://d.furaffinity.net/art/-julian-/1258436948.-julian-_pornysketch.png (NSFW!!!)
> There's my mate and I hehehe.


 lolporn


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2009)

I enjoyed the porn.

I mean, uh, I should draw you soon :V


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 17, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I enjoyed the porn.
> 
> I mean, uh, I should draw you soon :V


Porn is rather enjoyable isn't it? :V


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 18, 2009)

New pictures of my fursona available now!





Here's the NSFW version


----------



## Fox Glove (Nov 21, 2009)

I wanted to depict some of my flaws in this one, also a representation of real life things that are often said to me that hurt me and make me go all emo lol.


----------

